
Hipster CEO - shogunmike
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hipster-ceo/id731368826
======
gearoidoc
Heyo.

I'm Ger, the guy behind this - saw a huge spike in traffic and thought it very
much looked like a HN frontage incident.

I built the app in just over three months; alternating between development and
marketing a day at a time.

The game is still at an early stage (read: quite buggy) but I'm working on it
everyday to improve stability. Nevertheless, I've a ton of nice feedback from
people who love the game.

I'll be developing the app over the next few months so expect to see plenty
new features.

Happy to answer any questions you guys wanna throw out there.

~~~
pearjuice
Where is the Android version? Too mainstream for you?

~~~
Nerdfest
The Android version will be used by the engineers doing the actual work.

~~~
gearoidoc
It's a one man show, my friend!

------
gearoidoc
Gah. Looks like my crappy web server has fallen over.

Here's a link to the app on the App Store:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hipster-
ceo/id731368826](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hipster-ceo/id731368826)

------
TobbenTM
And to truly be hipster; iOS only.

~~~
Nerdfest
Normally iOS-only apps annoy me. In this case though, it is completely
appropriate.

------
laurihy
Haha, this is awesome :)

We built something similar last weekend in Node Knockout:
[http://startuplife.io](http://startuplife.io). Not nearly as polished or
complete as Hipster CEO, but maybe nice for Android users :)

~~~
gearoidoc
Looks nice, buddy. Well done!

------
zhemao
From the top appstore review

> the only problem is there's no tutorial, and it take a long time to even
> launch your product

I'm not sure whether or not it's supposed to be a joke. But I found it pretty
funny nonetheless.

~~~
gearoidoc
Life imitating art imitating life? :D

------
davidgerard
So has anyone given it a play yet?

~~~
kawsper
Yes, I gave it a couple of plays some days ago.

It is a bit buggy, I experienced several crashes on my iPhone 4S. It is a bit
hard to get the business going, and you can very easily get your company owned
by investors that makes all sorts of changes to your business :-)

~~~
openshades
> Yes, I gave it a couple of plays some days ago.

I see what you did there

------
kenshiro_o
I get a 503 when trying to access the page :/

